# Hair-line cracks in can-am corners??



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

I wanted to find out who else is getting hairline cracks in the corners after second coating them with can-am corner flushers?

It seems they are slightly rounded even after a regular roller..


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I used to get that until I changed to angleheads.
It's only the topcoat cracking and it sands out so nothing to worry about anyway.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

spacklinfool said:


> I wanted to find out who else is getting hairline cracks in the corners after second coating them with can-am corner flushers?
> 
> It seems they are slightly rounded even after a regular roller..


I go both ways when it comes to the angles:whistling2:

I use a angle head to install the tape, then a flusher head (can-am) to flush/glaze the angles/internals.

There are some pro's to the tin heads , but their majour con is the rounded point with the flushers. So it's what the sheep shagger said in post #2, it can be solved with sanding.

In the pics bellow, I go around with this type sanding head before I start pole sanding everything. May sound like a nuisance, but after you do that, you only half to concentrate on sanding the edge of the angle when you pole sand. Then when it comes to the light check out with a sponge, the only thing you will half to sand out a wee bit is your 3 ways. Your regular sponge sanders will last 30 times more longer also:thumbup:

it's better to sand the apex down to the paper, no rules against that, it's the edge of the tape you don't want to over sand or expose.

The green line in the pic is where I cut the sander down to, makes it glide better in the angles with a lower center of gravity.


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> I go both ways when it comes to the angles:whistling2:
> 
> I use a angle head to install the tape, then a flusher head (can-am) to flush/glaze the angles/internals.
> 
> ...


I think our home hardware has one of those . The sponge is black and maybe only 3" wide each way. Same as yours? I just spent half a day fixing up some angles I had ****ed up when I first started playin around with the flushers. Had them way too thick because I think my mud was too thick and had too much in the corner before they were flushed second time. Anglehead second pass on a compound tube.... Money!!! 

Sorry for the hijack.......


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

jcampbell said:


> I think our home hardware has one of those . The sponge is black and maybe only 3" wide each way. Same as yours? I just spent half a day fixing up some angles I had ****ed up when I first started playin around with the flushers. Had them way too thick because I think my mud was too thick and had too much in the corner before they were flushed second time. Anglehead second pass on a compound tube.... Money!!!
> 
> Sorry for the hijack.......


Not a hijack, your still talking about angles:whistling2:

There only too types that I have seen so far. I THINK the one in the picture is a 3M product, sold at Home De-pot. the other type is a Norton (I think). sold at (B)Lowes. Might have the brands mixed up, but not the stores that sell them. Both of them half to be chopped down to fit the sanding head. Richards tools makes the perfect sized angle sander, but the apex is way too round. So the sanding sponge they sell with that Richards sanding head, is junk, which is unfortunate 

Once I cut them down, I run duct tape on the extreme out side of the angle sponge, so only a inch of the apex is showing on either side. Makes it slide even more easy, only sands the point that way, and it will not CUT !!!! into any of your work. Shocking part is it was 2bjr's idea to do that, works really sweet though:thumbsup:


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Not a hijack, your still talking about angles:whistling2:
> 
> There only too types that I have seen so far. I THINK the one in the picture is a 3M product, sold at Home De-pot. the other type is a Norton (I think). sold at (B)Lowes. Might have the brands mixed up, but not the stores that sell them. Both of them half to be chopped down to fit the sanding head. Richards tools makes the perfect sized angle sander, but the apex is way too round. So the sanding sponge they sell with that Richards sanding head, is junk, which is unfortunate
> 
> Once I cut them down, I run duct tape on the extreme out side of the angle sponge, so only a inch of the apex is showing on either side. Makes it slide even more easy, only sands the point that way, and it will not CUT !!!! into any of your work. Shocking part is it was 2bjr's idea to do that, works really sweet though:thumbsup:


We have this.... The third pic is a maybe...


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

spacklinfool said:


> I wanted to find out who else is getting hairline cracks in the corners after second coating them with can-am corner flushers?
> 
> It seems they are slightly rounded even after a regular roller..


From what little experience I have with them....keep your mud thin, pre sanding will let the head run more tight as the tape shrinks back farther than the mud after first coat so a little sand with 80 grit will flatten them out better for the second coat. And make sure the amount of mud u put in the corner for second coat isn't too much that it glides over it rather than pushes it. I have done that and have also had those hairline cracks also . I tend to learn things the hard way tho??


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

jcampbell said:


> From what little experience I have with them....keep your mud thin, pre sanding will let the head run more tight as the tape shrinks back farther than the mud after first coat so a little sand with 80 grit will flatten them out better for the second coat. And make sure the amount of mud u put in the corner for second coat isn't too much that it glides over it rather than pushes it. I have done that and have also had those hairline cracks also . I tend to learn things the hard way tho??


 .....


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

jcampbell said:


> We have this.... The third pic is a maybe...


The one on the far right is the better one to use, it's the one that Lowes sells. We cut it down to the same size as the Richards. Then, say if the black one was cut down, we run duct tape down the side, and fasten the ends of the duct tape with some drywall screws. That's what the grey is in your pic you provided.,,,,,, Then, what is circled in red(the apex) you can see how rounded the Richards one is. It's worse than the flushers we use, it makes no contact to the point.



jcampbell said:


> From what little experience I have with them....keep your mud thin, pre sanding will let the head run more tight as the tape shrinks back farther than the mud after first coat so a little sand with 80 grit will flatten them out better for the second coat. And make sure the amount of mud u put in the corner for second coat isn't too much that it glides over it rather than pushes it. I have done that and have also had those hairline cracks also . I tend to learn things the hard way tho??


Technically, the more runny the mud, the more it will crack, but yours is not a mud issue, it is a tool issue:yes:

Your corner flushing mud should ALMOST be the same as your zook mud. If you were using CGC red for zook, it should be around 10 large timmy cups, so around 8 cups for your flushing mud.

Sounds like your doing everything right, just the point on the flushers is too round, so it is a sanding issue. but even if I were using the mechanical heads, I would still use the angle sander on them too. They can leave some nasty things in the apex also.

Hope you get what I'm saying, you just CUT the POINT in with the angle sander. Just a quick up and one down with the pole. You still sand the EDGE with a square sander......

Try to give you some more angle tips later, got to watch the Leafs lose.......... and you better not be a Habs fan:furious:


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> The one on the far right is the better one to use, it's the one that Lowes sells. We cut it down to the same size as the Richards. Then, say if the black one was cut down, we run duct tape down the side, and fasten the ends of the duct tape with some drywall screws. That's what the grey is in your pic you provided.,,,,,, Then, what is circled in red(the apex) you can see how rounded the Richards one is. It's worse than the flushers we use, it makes no contact to the point.
> 
> Technically, the more runny the mud, the more it will crack, but yours is not a mud issue, it is a tool issue:yes:
> 
> ...


Ya I got cha . Unfortunately my cousin is a Habs fan and I am currently living with him until my own house is tenant free. Myself....TO all the way.


----------

